# Paint?



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

What paint do you consider the best for painting rolling stock by paint brush?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd consider any paint suitable to paint with a brush, that would take a lot of talent and patience!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been painting cars kits with a brush for years. With practice, a good brush and some care they do turn out very good.
I use PolyScale and Floquil. Most time I paint straight from the jar, other times I'll mix with another color and/or thin slightly.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

is acrylic paint good to use?
do i mix it with water?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Alrighty, I painted up a gondola using acrylic paint.
Well, it turned out alright but i can see the brush strokes.

Should I do more than one primer coat?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you'll find it much easier with a rattle can to make a smooth paint job.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah that would work best, but I have to use what i got.
Money is tough to come by at the moment.

Its no big deal if it doesn't turn out 100%, as this is my first outing.
Guess I have to learn from my mistakes.

Maybe the brush strokes will help to add a weathered appearance.

When I'm done i'll post pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Heres a pic. 
I took an old black gondola and primed it white.
I'm want to paint it yellow to fit in with the rest of my Ontario Northland Theme I got going on.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can try to thin the paint down and go with multiple coats. I mostly use the acrylic for accent work, not whole cars. You may just need some more practice. I also use a Q tip and a sponge brush. For small work I go with a toothpick.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Would it be alright to use a blow dryer to speed up the drying process?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

PollyScale is an acrylic. Thin with water but don't get it too thin for brushing. Do not thin the paint in the jar, put some into another container then thin.

A good brush is important. I like camel hair or sable but some of the newer synthetic brushes are pretty good. The brush doesn't need to be expensive but not a cheapie either. You can get a very good brush for a under $10 but it will last (one of my brushes is now over 50 years old, I paid $5 for it in the 1960's) if cleaned as soon as you are finished painting. With acrylic clean with soap and warm water (not hot).


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok note to everyone, hairdryers make the paint re-wet. 

I now have the gondolas in my window with a cold breeze blowin over them.:thumbsup:


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

A hairdryer can work, just don't have it too close else you could also melt a plastic model.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Well my girlfriend pointed out to me that I was using oil paints.

Guess I should have read the label better.

So now I have acrylic paints and WOW works much better.:thumbsup:


----------

